# Classical music for massage therapy



## oOHelsOo (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am looking for some classical music to use in massage sessions and I wouldn't know where to start. I was wondering if anyone could advise me?

Thanks in advance

Helen
x


----------



## Pestouille (Feb 21, 2012)

oOHelsOo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking for some classical music to use in massage sessions and I wouldn't know where to start. I was wondering if anyone could advise me?
> 
> ...










Very adapted... :devil:


----------

